# PARAGON vivariums.....Coming SOON!



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

*PARAGON VIVARIUMS *
*COMING SOON!*​


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Will be away from my pc untill Tuesday, so will answer all pms then.
Alan: victory:


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

*Paragon vivs....*

*PARAGON* VIVS
I have received quite a few PMs recently , folks wanting to know more about *PARAGON* VIVS 
This will mean nothing to those who know but..for those who don’t.....
I was the first to develop, manufacture and sell these polyprop vivariums back in 2004. In the U.K.
Why did I develop them?...well I didn’t personally like the likes of herptek and Vision for lots of reasons mostly the sliding doors, and it seems lots of other snake keepers didn’t like those vivs either. So...I looked towards the USA what they were using and it seems very apparent that those serious hobbiest and professional keepers using vivs...used polypro with a drop down door....The drop down door was a big plus for me so....
I consulted my friends, who are I am sure you know are very well known in the rep world..the likes of Peter Rice, Marc Norrie, and Colin Caddell (Colin was the first to use these vivs with a ceramic in 2005)
After a few attempts...we ironed out all of the problems we had....
A year later..Rhinovivs was born. I then sold the company to Stu and Andy in 2009, unfortunately they had some problems and now Rhinovivs are no longer trading. By the way, Stu and Andy are great guys, and I truly wish things would have gone really well for them.

*PARAGON* VIVS- SAME PRODUCT DIFFRENT NAME
I was the first to develop the “heatplate” posh name for chunk of plastic welded in to allow you to fix the cerarmic/AHS heater in place.
First to offer “Decor Holders” posh name for plastic welded in viv to allow you to hang your decor plants in.
First to develop and install structure, to allow for large vivs (so no sagging)
We still use *the best furniture*..hinges and locks available (specially imported from Germany)we could use cheaper alternatives but we will not compromise on quality.
First to develop PP viv with sliding doors (yuk!)
Most importantly, ....
These vivs work!. THEY HAVE BEEN TRIED AND TESTED OVER 7 YEARS!!.. And ..snakes BREED in them!

Best of all we still offer the same service and reputation and track record!
Lots more boring info below...... but before then....
*The prices.......*
*. Vivs in Black or Beige no extra cost what ever you choose.*
*ALL PRICES INCLUDE DELIVERY. *
*CUSTOM VIVS MADE TO ORDER AT GREAT PRICES*
Arboreal
L D H
600 x 600 x 600 £240
850 x 700 x 600 £250
920 x 600 x 600 £260
ALL ARBOREALS COME WITH 2 PERCHES, HEAT PLATE, AND DECOR HOLDERS AS STANDARD....NO EXTRA COST.
Terrestrial
L D H
920 x 600 x 300 £240
920 x 600 x £380 £250
1220 x 600 x 300 £280 
1220 x 600 x 380 £290
1220 x 600 x 420 £299
1500 x 600 x 380 £375
1500 x 600 x 420 £395
1830 x 600 x 420 £420
1830 x 750 x 500 £460
2440 x 900 x 500 £575.
If you are interested...please email us at [email protected] or call 07982253583. Leave a message and we will get back to you. (texts will not be answerd) 
Also..I am closing this thread as it is rarley I get on here and I dont want you to think I am not answering any questions etc. (so no more pms please)
Now the boring bit..
We here at *PARAGON* VIVS are totally confident that you will not find a better or equal Vivarium/cage for your reptiles . As well as being the ultimate HEALTHY option for your snakes, they are:
STRONG, RETAIN heat well. They are the ULTIMATE viv. No more problems with acrid smelling timber – melamine.

*So Why Choose PARAGON VIVS *Good question – 
Let's talk about the material we use – *PARAGON* VIVS are made from Polypropylene. Polypropylene is a petroleum industry by-product which has excellent strength. Some manufactures may choose to use HDPE, we thought of that too, but unlike HDPE, polypropylene is very resistant to abrasion and has -

Excellent resistance to most acids and alkalis.
Good resistance to bleaches and solvents
Not attacked by mildew.
Good resistance to aging, indirect sunlight, and abrasion

Polypropylene is totally safe for your reptiles. It can be used in food processing applications and indeed is so! This is self-extinguishing material with a melting temperature of 325-350 degrees F so you don't have to worry about a fire hazard
*DESIGN*
As well as not only been the much healthier option for your snakes, we wanted them to look good too. We decided to “heat bend” our vivs were ever we could. (subject to cost) Heat bent vivs are a lot stronger and more hygienic than all over welded vivs. . We have designed our doors (4mm acrylic) so there is enough room (approx 4mm) around the doors for ventilation, this makes for great heat and humidity retention. .. If you have a reptile that likes a more arid climate you can simply add to the viv more vent s by simply drilling out more vents. Our doors drop open design makes it so they can not bind shut under the weight of heavy bodied snakes. They open completely, dropping flat to the face of the cage below so there is nothing in your way. Our acrylic doors are rounded on all four corners so there are no sharp edges to injure yourself or your animal on. Also all our acrylic doors are burnished, creating a mirror like finish to all 4 edges. Also interesting is acrylic is about 10 times stronger than glass and is extremely hard to break with side impact, and. acrylic insulates 20% better than glass reducing temperature flux. .


*HARDWARE*
We use only the best hardware available. Yes I know we could have cut costs and used cheaper hardware that you see on so many vivs today. But we value our name and we wanted the very best for our product. After a lot of research we finally found the quality hardware we were looking for.
*HINGES*
Our hinges are a strong plastic ( acetyl resin based (POM) technopolymer.) Resistant to solvents, oils, greases and other chemical agents.) these are imported from Germany . They are fixed with a nylon washer and a STAINLES STEEL dome nut (will not rust and harbour germs)
*Locks.*

*CAMLOCKS *
These are a beautiful lockable camlock . Made from a polyamide grip, stainless steel cap, and zinc housing, Also they take the same key for both handles. They are also imported from Germany
*TURNBUTTON*
We for our large vivs we also fit a centre turn button for extra safety and security.
*HEATING PARAGON VIVS *
We advise your room ambient temp should be approximately 25.5 – 26.5c (78df – 80df).
We recommend using heat mats/strips, for our terrestrial vivs, (larger vivs use AHS heater with mat option to) For our Aboreal vivs, a reptile radiator heater , you can of course use either or both heat mat and ceramic heater. 
On the underside of the viv are the feet. This consists of 3 plastic strips. These are welded on the underside. To place your mat /strip on the viv simply decide where you want to place it, - Usually back corner of viv.
We recommend placing the probe of the thermostat directly on the mat it’s self. We also recommend using a good quality insulation that reflects heat into the viv. I use Therma wrap fro B&Q. Once your heat mat is placed on the viv, stick this down with good quality sticky /duck tape. There are different grades of this and I have found the cheaper tape comes off due to the heat- so make sure it is a good quality tape. Once this is in place, then place the insulation material on top, again sticking this down well. Then cut a small window in the insulation to allow the probe to be stuck directly to the heat mat. Obviously with microclimate, and habistat heaters – You would attach these to inside of the viv.


*Terrestrial Vivs*
We recommend using heat mats/strips, for the terrestrial vivs,
Basically, for a 1220 viv use a 35” x 11” heat mat 
For a 920 viv use a 23”x11” heat mat
For a 600 viv use a 11” x 11” heat mat.
*Arboreal Vivs*
In all our Arboreals we supply
2 perches,
heat plate to attach your heater too, 
5 “plastic plant hangers” if you should want to hang any decorative plants.
We have also made our arboreal vivs specially to hold Habistat or Microclimate thermostat on the front of the viv. Plus if you wish - a light switch too!
A 12mm thick heat plate (add to this the carcass adds up to 18MM !) 
This ensures no problems with any ceramic/ AHS heater, or reptile radiator.. Also..
Under Belly Heat Stand- Allows you to use heat mats too!
Not one, but two perches at different heights and depths.

.
. 


Note: ALL Arboreal vivs come with; 
A 12mm thick heat plate (add to this the carcass adds up to 18MM !) 
This ensures no problems with any ceramic/ AHS heater, or reptile radiator.. Also..
Under Belly Heat Stand- Allows you to use heat mats too!
Not one, but two perches at different heights and depths.

Note. we suggest using the habistat reptile raidiator on the ceiling of the viv, and the AHS on the side. (if using AHS we will put heat plate on side of viv.)

.

*Just a Couple of Testimonials.*


Testimonial: I like to keep all my adult Carpets in vivs and have used melamine and was very disappointed after a few months when the stack started to split I am now using Rhino vivs and am so happy I am going to replace all my adult vivs with the Rhinos, they are so much easier to keep clean and wont rot. Even keeping the glass on my old vivs clean was a chore (I used to have to remove them from the runners and take them to the sink) now I just have to open the door and I can simply clean both sides. Jonathan Arthur www.pythonmorphs.co.uk 
I'd just like to say to anyone who's thinking of purchasing any of the Rhino Viv products Go ahead and order them now! I've used the MDF vivs up until i purchased my 1200 Vivs from Alan, It's true that they are very easy to clean and NO more urine or excrete bedded into the joints and once cleaned with disinfectant No more lingering smells. Don't be worried about installing the AHS Micro climate heaters, I've installed all my Vivs with 250Watt AHS heaters and they are great for keeping the ambient temperature. ( Question ) Would i purchase these again! YES. If you'd like to contact me regarding the Viv's, then please do Great Vivs. Thank you Alan. _Colin Caddell _www.ccaddellsreptiles.com
After getting fed up replacing my melamine chipboard vivs every two years I decided I wanted something more robust, hygienic and something that would last! I Have now 12 Rhino Vivs and would not hesitate in recommending them. Thank you Alan for such a great product .John Morrel. Ratsnakes UK
"I've had my first Rhino viv for a couple of weeks now & just wanted to say thanks. I am very impressed with the hardware & build quality of these vivs, they are lightweight yet very strong. The heat & thermostat were easy to set up, it holds a nice steady ambient temperature & it's very easy to clean. I'll be changing all my existing timber vivs for Rhino vivs so stand by for my next order!" Marc Norrie www.selectivebred.com 
.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

All messeges replied to...please though, if you want to be contacted with 24 hours..best by email and telephone : victory:
Alan


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Apologies for those who have sent PMs...just about to reply, but please if you want to contact me direct..best either by phone or email. If I am unable to take your call I will get back to you within 24 hours if you leave a contact no: victory:
Alan


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Sorry not been on here for a while..but just to keep you updated,
Our website is coming along slowly..my fault...to busy getting these orders out..but I promise you will be up very shortly. Some have asked us about glass doors so here is the answer... Also..although we offer the silding glass doors, we will not be offering the drop down doors in glass. We tested this method back in 2006 and it caused all sorts of problems, to name a few,,because of the weight of the door, over a period of time it starts to pull on the plastic where hinged... so the plastic then protrudes forward leaving a gap between the door and the frame. And most importantly, should you allow one of these doors to drop, the inevitable will sometimes happen, specailly when it hits the lock of the viv below. 


Will keep you all up to date on the launch of website.

Alan


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

Is there a polypropylene assembly option, just wondered as my room will not allow an 8 foot viv to navigate it's way in there? I'd like a plastic viv I could assemble and seal with all the cool gizmos you offer, plates etc. PVC would just warp and I'm not even sure you can buy it on larger sheet dimensions?


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

To be honest..it something we have thought about for a while..but in all honesty to be built for flat packed so you can screw together you probaly are looking at 12mm minimuim..so twice the price in material costs. Even though flat packed..delivery due to the weight and size would be very difficult and costly...

We have however made several .. two four foot vivs ..made them so they can bolt together to make a 8 foot.: victory: A lot less costly and....you can manage to get them in any room !

Alan


----------

